# Microsoft, Intel, Google outspend Apple on R&D



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Q: Is it true that Apple spends more on marketing than it spends on research and development?
> 
> A: Given Apple's reputation for being so innovative, some investors are surprised to learn it's not in the top 10 of biggest spenders on research and development.
> And you're right, Apple (AAPL) does spend more money on overhead costs, which includes advertising, than it spends on R&D.


More


----------



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

all that marketing, overhead and "packaging" gets passed along to the consumer. 
I know I'm going to sound like a hater, but it seems that their stuff is 90% hype. They've done a few cool things (they've also made mistakes), and have created a rabid fanbase. So they can release something so-so, a barely updated version of another product or just make one product bigger and BAM everyone's out to get one. 

*start rant*
BF got two drops of water on his iphone (I prefer to call it an itoy), wiped it off, put in in his pocket (which was not soaking wet!) and it died. The service at the apple store was AWFUL. We had to schedule an appointment (my doctor takes walk-ins, for crying out loud), and the genius talked to my boyfriend like he was a four year old who wanted to watch mommy's phone take a swim in the toilet, not a grown man who didn't realize how freaking sensitive his phone was!
My blackberry has gotten a few drops on the screen and more than once it was in its holster (which is not completely water proof) when I was caught in the rain...and it still works like a dream!

Personally, I think more of that money ought to go to testing/development of more durable products (unless, of course they just want to make more money selling replacements) and better training for the customer service personnel (who are not always such geniuses!)
*rant over*


----------



## harlestone (Aug 25, 2004)

give me a 250 dollar amd based pc everytime against the apple hype


----------



## SmuckersLaFart (Mar 2, 2012)

Their goofy proprietary-ism stigma keeps me far away from their more expensive products but the ipod was cool unlike itunes and their trendy laptops.


----------

